# The newer Paris



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Not much chatter about this model here. It appears to be based on the Dogma but with different chainstays and a few other differences. I certainly can't justify or do justice to a Dogma, but the Paris looks attainable. Anybody got one?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup I've got one  I got it in January and am very, very happy with the way it rides. I did test ride other bikes and was about to get the Cervelo S2 or R3 but decided on the Paris. You are correct it is based on the Dogma and has about 90% of its asymmetrical frame characteristics. Like you, I too could not justify the $5,500 framest cost of a Dogma....it was just too much money. In any case, here's a link to my review (My new bike - Pinarello paris 2011 review) and also the latest pic I took of it w/ my SLR camera. It's SRAM Red, w/ TRP Brakes and Easton EC90sl wheels. I can't even begin to tell you how many compliments I get on it....even from peeps who know nothing about bikes. Again though....I love my Paris


----------



## rlafleur (May 5, 2008)

*New Paris*

I've had mine for almost a year now. It is a great bike. It is very comfortable on long rides, but sprints like crazy - very stiff. I'm sure the Dogma has some additional great qualities, but for us club racer types, the Paris is a bargain.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

May I ask the price for those spectacular rides?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

ridingred said:


> May I ask the price for those spectacular rides?


Frameset for the Paris is $3,500. Then just depends on the Group and wheels you use. My build at retail would come out to about $7,500 - it's the black one up top of this post. I'm also using a Full Red Group and TRP BRakes.


----------



## frisky (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks hot! 

Im also looking to build a Paris BoB frame in the next few weeks. Its really either this or the FPQuattro! Cant wait! 

f.


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

I LOVE your bike and am so envious!!! The Paris is my dream bike, I want one SO BAD!!! Thanks for the review on it, very informative


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

Will you get the 2011 Prince/FPQ, or wait for the 2012 for the internal cable routing ?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

wait for 2012 although 2011 colours are amazing...


----------



## frisky (Aug 3, 2011)

@jinnjia & antihero77: I actually went in to get the 2012 Paris w/ internal cable routing, but got a pretty sweet deal on a 2011 Dogma 60.1 frame... So Im building that now. Totally excited!!! I take delivery and fitting this saturday... Will post pics when its ready!

f.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

frisky said:


> @jinnjia & antihero77: I actually went in to get the 2012 Paris w/ internal cable routing, but got a pretty sweet deal on a 2011 Dogma 60.1 frame... So Im building that now. Totally excited!!! I take delivery and fitting this saturday... Will post pics when its ready!
> 
> f.


Good for you. Now that the dogma 2 has come out the dogma has come down in price. What colour did you go with on the dogma and what kind of set up?


----------



## frisky (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks @antihero77. 

My buildup:
54" Dogma 60.1 frame in BoB.
Campy Chorus Groupset.
PRO carbon handle bar
LOOK Keo Blade pedals. Started off with 16Nm tension but was too much. Took it down to 12Nm.
Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels. Hope to upgrade to Mavic Cosmics later. 
FIZIK Aliante Carbon saddle

Some pics of the new ride:




























Totally chuffed - its by far the best frame Ive ever ridden... 

More pics soon... 
f.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## weekndroadie (Sep 2, 2011)

*My new 2012 Pinarello Paris*

Here is my new 2012 Paris Black on Black. It is built with SRAM Red with ENVE 45's.

View attachment 244488


----------



## frisky (Aug 3, 2011)

weekndroadie said:


> Here is my new 2012 Paris Black on Black. It is built with SRAM Red with ENVE 45's.
> 
> View attachment 244488



wow! huge congrats - this looks sick.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

sweet ride


----------

